# Polaris 850 Snorkel Question



## MUDRIDER2012

My buddy has a 2012 850 and wants to do a snorkel however we are wondering if there is a way to do it without removing the storage box. If anyone knows a way or if there is an aftermarket box to allow for a snorkel that information would be very helpful thanks


----------



## JLOWERY

Mine had Triangle Stealth Snorkels on it they all run up inside the pod. You couldn't even tell it was snorkeled.


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie

^^^ what he said. The triangle stealth kit is a great kit and will still allow him to use that area without any problems.


----------



## MUDRIDER2012

Ok, thanks for all the info. 

I'm new to MIMB but so far it has been so much help! So thanks again.


----------



## BrutemanAl

My buddy did his XP and didnt loose the front box .... well not until he did a rad relocate , I think he used ************** , it looks good , took some messing around to get it just right though. Here is a picture from a event we did in the spring , you can see them were they come out , not the best picture but you get the idea , if you want a better pic let me know and I can see if i can find some


----------



## guessohw

I too am new MIMB and am curious if anyone has attempted to snorkel without using a kit? Just doing it the old school way of black pvs and hose? Sorry for asking a question on your thread, just though it kind of followed what you where asking.


----------



## Polaris425

^^^

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/84-snorkeling-jetting/2047-850-xp-snorkel.html

^^^ CLICKY


----------

